# I've been able to keep a job for a month so far!! :D



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had troubles in the past year where I haven't been able to keep a job for a few weeks or even worse I've lost jobs in a day or so. I've had many unsuccessful interviews and I have probably sent out two hundred resumes. That's not counting all the quick-applies I did when I was applying on career-builder. I had some interviews turned down due to lack of a reliable transportation. I probably should have said yes, and, let my Mom bring me over there when I had the ability to, or something like that. 

I've been working for the past few months with my step-dad at data-entry but I don't consider that an actual job. I mean it is a job... I am not going to bite the hand that feeds me, but, it's blood-money. It's something I'm good at and doing based on merit, but, it's also a little nepotistic and I don't feel bad about it but I have been wanting to do something else for a while.

I would consider a job something that is not by my family, that pays me for my skills, and that someone else can see something in me that I see in myself. I've been doing transcription at home and while it's not in a work-place it has brought me closer to one of my friends who is an attorney -- since I am doing legal-transcription, and, it's also very good experience for other positions similarly to it in the legal-field. I've been looking online for other legal positions that were similar and I haven't seen very many jobs open up so the fact that I got this job when I did has been a blessing. 

I have good communication with my supervisor and I find her helpful and reliable. I also have good communication with my attorney friend, who, was struggling to pass the bar-exam but finally did and now she's gone beyond just simply being a legal-assistant but also being a lawyer doing what she always wanted to do. 

I've had trouble keeping jobs in the past like I said -- I lost one job in one week and two days. That was a disaster. The guy there said that I was uncoachable. I am using that feedback and criticism to help prove him wrong. I not only am in the process of proving him wrong but I was complimented in writing for improving greatly beyond the first transcript that I did -- so that alone is a huge boost to my self-confidence! That other job was for data-entry and it made me question my skills and abilities in the areas in which I was good at since I was also doing data-entry for my Step-Dad. But, I realized it wasn't in a field that I was interested in -- it was in health-economics, and I am glad that I got out of it!

I also lost one other job in one day. That was a ware-house position. I arrived early by 20 minutes and they criticized me for it the moment that I walked in. They said other people have a car so they wait out in the car before coming in and didn't want to be responsible for me and that they would call my point in contact in the temp-agency and talk to him about it. I initially thought that I was going in for a data-entry position but it turned out to be something completely different, it was document prepping and I ended up losing it in one day because "there wasn't enough work". I put that on resumes for a while before realizing that I should take it off. 

I'm going to wait a few more months before putting this current job on my resume, but, I think it's definitely a plus! If I can continue with this job and get good at it -- and extend my contract beyond the 90 days (which is said that I can extend it, so, it's not just a temp job), then... I'll be good . So far, it looks like the supervisor likes my progress and said that I improved greatly in certain areas whereas I need to improve in others. But, if I can improve in both of those areas, then, I can stay there for a while. This is helping one of the last few areas that I need to defeat my anxiety in -- getting a job and keeping it. The other one, eventually, is maybe getting a girlfriend. But, I'm gonna focus on getting a job first. At age 26 if I don't have a job I'll be looked at as less attractive... and less dependable. So yay!


----------



## brazenboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Well done my friend! keep it up! You say that part of what a job means to you is when someone else can see something in you that you see in yourself... maybe there are also great qualities that others see that you don't see in yourself?

Hugs,
Lucas


----------



## wweahh (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats man ! It's good you have found a place where you feel appreciated and have the posibilites to grow and learn - you should focuse on these positives. From what you said about your previous jobs, it was probably for the best for you to leave so shortly after you started, their actions (like saying you can't progress and accusing you for ariving too earlie on your first day) are clear signs that that wasn't a good place to be in and the people working there sound rude and 'unreliable' to put in mildly. Keep it up , all the best !


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

congratulations!!! :smile2:


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats on keeping the job. I too have lost many jobs but always because I chose to quit them. I would become overwhelmed by stress and constantly think my managers are incompetent. I have now had my job for four months and I really wanna keep it but things in my life are spiraling downwards and I had to take a week off work to sort things out. I hope this doesnt negate my reputation with the company...


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

You should be proud of yourself, I love stories like this  & what kinda place trips over a person getting to work 20 min early, anyways good for you for making progress & staying on the job; many people aren't as lucky, good for you being persistent


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

SmartCar said:


> You should be proud of yourself, I love stories like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. Thank you everyone for the encouragement. It sounds like the other places were bad news. The other good news is that I think that my supervisor is trusting me more... She gave me a longer transcription assignment for my next one! 20 pages instead of the usual 15 and with less time. So, I hope that it'll get good soon. I do hope to work up to 30 pages per day and then higher if I can do that.

I know that not many people are as lucky. I was one of those people so I'm really glad I got this job. I know it's a rare one too -- when I do a search for transcribers there are not that many available jobs.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

anxiousanddepressed said:


> Congrats on keeping the job. I too have lost many jobs but always because I chose to quit them. I would become overwhelmed by stress and constantly think my managers are incompetent. I have now had my job for four months and I really wanna keep it but things in my life are spiraling downwards and I had to take a week off work to sort things out. I hope this doesnt negate my reputation with the company...


Don't do it! Keep your job. If your life is spiraling out of control then find other resorts that you can keep yourself calm in. Losing your job would make everything much worse especially if you're making progress with it and want to keep it.


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

Anti depressant said:


> I've had troubles in the past year where I haven't been able to keep a job for a few weeks or even worse I've lost jobs in a day or so. I've had many unsuccessful interviews and I have probably sent out two hundred resumes. That's not counting all the quick-applies I did when I was applying on career-builder. I had some interviews turned down due to lack of a reliable transportation. I probably should have said yes, and, let my Mom bring me over there when I had the ability to, or something like that.
> 
> I've been working for the past few months with my step-dad at data-entry but I don't consider that an actual job. I mean it is a job... I am not going to bite the hand that feeds me, but, it's blood-money. It's something I'm good at and doing based on merit, but, it's also a little nepotistic and I don't feel bad about it but I have been wanting to do something else for a while.
> 
> ...


congrats man! thanks for sharing your story. the best feeling is proving people wrong with triumph and success. i'm currently jobless because the recession is sh*t. ultimately, i want to gain a job in the law field, but no luck. i'll take your story of victory and use it proof that opportunities are really endless whether it be good or bad.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Darn. Well, I just lost it but I can't feel bad. I made it past the one month mark. I had it from December 14th up until yesterday -- January 29th. I need to find out from my former supervisor what it is exactly that I need to work on. I won't exactly be begging for the job back... but... I feel proud for keeping the job that long. My job wasn't an easy job either. I was doing transcription. So, the bar was much higher than normal jobs. 

I would probably do fine with data-entry jobs right now. So, I'm going to start from the bottom in my work area and try to work my way up. I can get qualified for the higher end jobs but it seems like I'm not quite there yet. 

But, I do feel really proud that I was able to keep it longer than a few weeks, like a month. Before this I was really questioning my ability to hold a job... I still am not sure how long I can hold a job... but I was wondering if I was able to work. This has given the confidence that I need to carry on.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrata i cant even get a job for whatever reason


----------

